# Good ole usa



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

2 weeks ago my garden tractor blew.....neighbor took it home ,had an engine identical. Put it on and delivered it tonight then walked quarter mile home. Wouldn't take a dime. Said if the property sells just leave him the mower. Only here in the country.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That's a good deal Lefties for both of you, cool neighbor. How long does it take to sell a house?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> That's a good deal Lefties for both of you, cool neighbor. How long does it take to sell a house?


Long time out here


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

I thought you lived here in the Philippines?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Long time out here


I been in usa 8 weeks.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> I been in usa 8 weeks.


Ill build future for my family here


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ya gotta do what ya gotta do! Wish you best of luck on road ahead. I struggle with same thing with a 7 month old....where and how to raise him? Hopefully heading to Okinawa for a few years and postpone retirement, then figure it out from there. Could end up staying on the Rock for a long time since jobs are abundant once There, and quality of life and education are excellent. Then easy short, much cheaper trip down to PI for us to visit family and spend quality time. Sounds like you have a solid plan moving forward and in the end, you all will be together and your son and Asawa will have excellent opportunities to succeed.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> Ya gotta do what ya gotta do! Wish you best of luck on road ahead. I struggle with same thing with a 7 month old....where and how to raise him? Hopefully heading to Okinawa for a few years and postpone retirement, then figure it out from there. Could end up staying on the Rock for a long time since jobs are abundant once There, and quality of life and education are excellent. Then easy short, much cheaper trip down to PI for us to visit family and spend quality time. Sounds like you have a solid plan moving forward and in the end, you all will be together and your son and Asawa will have excellent opportunities to succeed.


No decent future in pinas. My wife is a brilliant woman,and my son is very bright. I intend the best for them. Im extremely lucky to have them. Its the japanese blood in their family that has driven them all to success. Wonderful filipinos. They have my total respect for succeeding in a country like philippines. They worked for it all. 3 preceeding generations. Waray japanese.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Our son is coming to the end of his second year of a four year Engineering Masters Degree at Durham University in the UK. He's hoping to do his third year as an exchange student at Berlin University in Germany. He should finish his masters a couple of years before I hit retirement and move to the Phils full time. Hopefully he will be settled in a go job by then. I don't see any future in the Phils for him.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> Our son is coming to the end of his second year of a four year Engineering Masters Degree at Durham University in the UK. He's hoping to do his third year as an exchange student at Berlin University in Germany. He should finish his masters a couple of years before I hit retirement and move to the Phils full time. Hopefully he will be settled in a go job by then. I don't see any future in the Phils for him.


Tama ka gary...you're right.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Our son is coming to the end of his second year of a four year Engineering Masters Degree at Durham University in the UK. He's hoping to do his third year as an exchange student at Berlin University in Germany. He should finish his masters a couple of years before I hit retirement and move to the Phils full time. Hopefully he will be settled in a go job by then. I don't see any future in the Phils for him.


It is amazing that Germany gives free University education, and sometimes even subsidized, to their own citizens and even more surprisingly to foreign non-citizens.

Reference the following recent article from the BBC.
How US students get a university degree for free in Germany - BBC News


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

EuroBob said:


> It is amazing that Germany gives free University education, and sometimes even subsidized, to their own citizens and even more surprisingly to foreign non-citizens.
> 
> Reference the following recent article from the BBC.
> How US students get a university degree for free in Germany - BBC News


My son is taking part in an exchange scheme and was hoping to go the Singapore but it turned out that there was only one place available. To go to Germany he still needs to pay a tuition fee of about $2000 but that's compared to the $14000 in the UK. He will also receive something link $400 per month towards his living expenses.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Gary D said:


> My son is taking part in an exchange scheme and was hoping to go the Singapore but it turned out that there was only one place available. To go to Germany he still needs to pay a tuition fee of about $2000 but that's compared to the $14000 in the UK. He will also receive something link $400 per month towards his living expenses.


As of December 2013, tuition fees for undergraduate programs should no longer exist. There are still some administration fees.
The following is an article which was originally posted in December 2013 and then updated in February 2015.
The article discusses costs, but is more focused on undergraduates, not graduates.
http://www.topuniversities.com/student-info/student-finance/how-much-does-it-cost-study-germany

So, in a year, does your son receive about $4800 towards his living expenses?
What length of time does the tuition fee cover at his school in Germany, one year or 4 months or some other number of months?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

EuroBob said:


> As of December 2013, tuition fees for undergraduate programs should no longer exist. There are still some administration fees.
> The following is an article which was originally posted in December 2013 and then updated in February 2015.
> The article discusses costs, but is more focused on undergraduates, not graduates.
> How Much Does it Cost to Study in Germany? | Top Universities
> ...


The tution/admin fee covers one academic year, I believe Germany has two longer terms against 3 shorter terms in the UK. I think it runs something like October to June so 9 months. So $3600. These are all off the top of my head figures.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Ill build future for my family here


You have a very good looking family. I have a rather unique family, I have two kids with my x-wife that live with us and a baby girl with my asawa. Here are a couple pictures of my kids, and my wife and I with the baby in Pinas earlier this month.


----------

